# Foot width



## VolumeShifted (Oct 23, 2021)

VolumeShifted said:


> So I’ve been reading throughout the forum like there is no tomorrow lol. This forum has been a great resource. Foot length is 26.6 cm and my foot width is 10.6 cm. I know that puts me at a US 9 snowboard boot (thanks to @Wiredsport tool), but how do I figure out what width that puts me at. Just bought a pair of size 9 32 Lashed boots. Waiting for them to come in. Any thoughts?


I just remeasured my hashmarks. I’m actually closer to 26.4, which I know for length puts me at a size 8.5


----------



## Dylan69 (Sep 16, 2021)

VolumeShifted said:


> I just remeasured my hashmarks. I’m actually closer to 26.4, which I know for length puts me at a size 8.5


You are the exact same measurements as me. That puts you at EEE Width for your foot size. I got the burton photons wide but you can also get the burton rulers (they are the only EEE boots on the market). I tried size 8.5 and 9 in the photons and ended up going with the 9 because with the 8.5 my toes were really jammed but I would try on both sizes and see what works best for you.


----------



## VolumeShifted (Oct 23, 2021)

Dylan69 said:


> You are the exact same measurements as me. That puts you at EEE Width for your foot size. I got the burton photons wide but you can also get the burton rulers (they are the only EEE boots on the market). I tried size 8.5 and 9 in the photons and ended up going with the 9 because with the 8.5 my toes were really jammed but I would try on both sizes and see what works best for you.


Thank you. Is there a chart online that shows width in relation to letter size?


----------



## Dylan69 (Sep 16, 2021)

VolumeShifted said:


> Thank you. Is there a chart online that shows width in relation to letter size?


If you dig through the stickied thread by wiredsports you can find the chart that shows width for every foot size. If possible go into a shop and try the burton photon wides and the burton ruler wides. If you buy them get them heat molded and get fitted for some insoles like superfeet. You’ll be stoked I promise.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I have Photon Wide boots too. They are amazing. I went from size 13 Burton Moto to K2 Maysis Wide 11.5 to Burton Photon Wide 10. You can just google the width sizing, but if you are EEE those are basically your only options, but you will be very happy. I can't wait for the snow here, I never had boots that I didn't have to clamp down hard.


----------



## VolumeShifted (Oct 23, 2021)

SEWiShred said:


> I have Photon Wide boots too. They are amazing. I went from size 13 Burton Moto to K2 Maysis Wide 11.5 to Burton Photon Wide 10. You can just google the width sizing, but if you are EEE those are basically your only options, but you will be very happy. I can't wait for the snow here, I never had boots that I didn't have to clamp down hard.


 Mondopoint is all brand new to me. I’ve only been snowboarding a few seasons and have only rented up to this point. I’m purchasing all brand new equipment and have been doing a lot of research, obviously. I’m a 10.5 street shoe, and a 9 D on the Brannock scale, so I was pretty surprised when I used @Wiredsport ’s mondopoint measurement to figure out my snow boot size. I’ll have to return the 32s, which is a little bit of a bummer because I paid only $150 for them. Obviously, it’s worth the investment because I really don’t want to sacrifice comfort and performance


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

VolumeShifted said:


> I just remeasured my hashmarks. I’m actually closer to 26.4, which I know for length puts me at a size 8.5


Hi VS,

Sorry to late join you here!

Based on your last measurements you are Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots at EE width. We should get a look at images of your four barefoot measurements being taken to confirm that. Please be sure to show your whole foot, the measuring tool and the wall.

Here is the best width chart:



https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG



Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## VolumeShifted (Oct 23, 2021)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi VS,
> 
> Sorry to late join you here!
> 
> ...


W, thanks for taking the time. Here’s what I have.


----------



## VolumeShifted (Oct 23, 2021)

By the way, those 32 Lashed came in, my toes were touching the front of the liner standing straight up. Athletic stance, I could still barley feel the front of the liner. However, my pinky and fourth toe were numb within 20 min of wearing them.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Perfect. Your measurements are exemplary!

This confirms what I wrote above. You will want One of Burton's Wide models in Mondo 26.5 or US 8.5. For reference, please view the width chart that I had posted. Look at size 8.5 and "standard" D width. You will see that you would need a size 11.5 before you were matching your 10.6 foot width. You will never achieve a good fit in standard width boots. You are, however in for the season of your life in the above suggested models 

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com





Wiredsport is rated "Great" with 4.2 / 5 on Trustpilot


----------



## VolumeShifted (Oct 23, 2021)

Wiredsport said:


> Perfect. Your measurements are exemplary!
> 
> This confirms what I wrote above. You will want One of Burton's Wide models in Mondo 26.5 or US 8.5. For reference, please view the width chart that I had posted. Look at size 8.5 and "standard" D width. You will see that you would need a size 11.5 before you were matching your 10.6 foot width. You will never achieve a good fit in standard width boots. You are, however in for the season of your life in the above suggested models
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time! I just left a review!

Do you find that Burton to be pretty accurate with their sizing? Should I be trying on an 8, 8.5, and 9 in wide?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

You are comfortably within the range for 265 and EEE so US 8.5 it is. Burton's Wide boots are very consistent across the entire size range. The only Burton WIde models i do not suggest are the step ons. While they do work well for some riders they are problematic for others. 

Thanks so much for the kind review. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Much very good advice on this thread. What has not been discussed is footbeds. Custom footbeds can make a world of difference. Most snowboard shops are pretty much in the dark ages with footbeds and footbed technology. There is almost a that's a skier thing reverse snobbery to it. . You pretty much have to go with ski boot fitters to get a good foot bed since they are usually far ahead of most snowboard shops. Knowledgeable snowboard shops do exist but not nearly as many as there should be.

There any number of foot problems that can be easily corrected by a good boot fitter that you may not have a clue exist. The difference in comfort and control can be amazing. Custom foot beds expensive but are durable and can last for a number of boots. You may be lucky and have perfect feet but I wouldn't bet on it. It's a good investment if it makes your days longer and your experience markedly more comfortable.


----------

